# Nittany Antique Machinery Association, Inc. of Central PA



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Been to this show. It's pretty big in size and lots to see. Here's the link.

http://www.nittanyantique.org/fall.html


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Went to the Nittany show on Saturday. Had a nice 3hr. ride one way {from NJ] on scenic I-80. Got to the show pd. my $4.00 at the gate and enjoyed myself. Had a huge fleamarket that wasn't engine or tractor related, but would be the kind of stuff the wives would like. There were tractor and engine parts further in on the show grounds. Lots and lots of tractors, number of engines and some steam traction engines. Check out the pictures on my album site, some 73 photo's to see. I told a friend about it a couple weeks ago. He went out Sunday, called me today and thanked me for telling him about it. One of the nice things about this show is it's out in the middle of no where right next to Penn's Cave. Heck, when you're done with the show, you can hop over to Penn's Cave if you want  

Nittany Show Fall 2004


----------

